# BLASC 2 Deinstalieren



## ChaoticHero (12. Januar 2009)

Bekomm Blasc leider nimmer vom Rechner.

Ich habs Deinstalliert und auch die Ordner gelöscht. Nur leider kommt am Systemstart noch immer ein Fenster "22" mit Ja und Nein....

Wie bekomm ich den Dreck wieder los?
Hab Vista 64

Vielen dank für eure antworten.


----------



## RoFu (12. Januar 2009)

in programme der systemsteuerung mal geschaut?

sonnst mal registry durchsuchen, aber vorsichtig hierbei.


----------



## ChaoticHero (12. Januar 2009)

Registri... was fürn drecks Programm...

Also Programme ist natürlich nicht, da es ja Ordnunggemäs deinstalliert hat. Allerdings sieht man ja wie das ja aussieht, aber aufregen bringt jetzt auch nichts.

Wo macht dieses Programm seine einträge und wie bekomm ichs da raus? Gibts dafür ein tool? Wer ist den Urheber bzw nach welchen schlüsseln kann ich suchen das ich den ganzen mist von BLASC wieder los werde?

Insbesondere Autostart, wo sich da immer das fenster mit dem Namen "Label 22" öffnet. Ist das vieleicht Malware bzw Spyware oder als was kann ich das identifizieren?


----------



## der Maddin (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Schon mal im Voraus Entschuldigung, sollte mein frage schon irgendwo auftachen. Habe nach 30 minuten aufgeben zu suchen. Wenn ihr nen Link posten würdet wäre ich dankbar.

Ansonsten zu meiner frage.

Beim letzten Mal aufräumen der Festplatte, habe ich mich entschlossen, BLASC vom Rechner zu löschen. Nichts leichter als das möchte man meinen. Einfach "uninstall" benutzen und fertig. 

Pustekuchen.

Deinstallation hat geklappt wie gewünscht. Nun habe ich aber jedesmal, wenn ich den PC hochfahre, ein Kleines Fenster mit Inhalt " BLASC 2.5 Label 22 " und den Schaltflächen "ok" und "Abbrechen" auf dem Schirm. Unten rechts neben der Uhrzeit habe ich noch immer das "B" Icon. Wenn ich das anklicke steht dort, wo früher Spiel starten stand jetzt "test" und wenn ich das anklicke steht da "Label3 "

Hab gedacht, haste bestimmt was verkehrt beim Deinstallieren gemacht. Also nochmal installiert. ich hatte ja die .exe Datei noch auf dem Rechner. Funktionierte wieder wunderbar. Doch nach erneutem Deinstallieren, aber diesmal unter der Windows Systemsteuerung software - Funktion, trat das selbe Problem nach dem neustart des PC auf.

Was ist denn hier los ? Was muss ich machen um BLASC entgültig und sauber von meinem PC zu töten.

Für den fall, das es wichtig ist. Hab Win XP drauf.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Bin langsam am verzweifeln.

Maddin.


----------



## EvilDivel (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Vorschlag wäre jetzt mal
Start - Ausführen dort "msconfig" eingeben und auf den Reiter Systemstart wechseln.
Dort den Haken bei Blasc rausnehmen falls einer da ist.
Danach einfach mal mit der Windows Suche nach "Blasc" suchen bzw. "Buffed" und eifnach die Ordner löschen, dann sollte Blasc ja eigentlich runter sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (6. Februar 2009)

Servus

aus, irgendwelchen, Gründen hat der UnInstaller bei dir BLASC nicht beendet. Deswegen konnten einige Dateien nicht gelöscht werden. Schau bitte mal in den "C:\Programme" ob es dort einen Ordner namens "buffed" gibt. Falls dem so ist, einfach löschen. Dann sollte das Problem gelöst sein.

Gruß
Regnor


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

ich habe das selbe problem kann aber auch den buffed ordner nicht löschen trotz aktivierter adminrechte unter vista.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

admin heisst nicht, dass man alles darf. sondern dass man sich in die lage versetzen kann alles zu dürfen.

also einfach die berechtigung des ordners ändern, so dass der admin ihn löschen kann. und dann löschen.


----------



## sTereoType (28. Mai 2009)

darauf war ich auch gekommen und das klappt auch soweit, aber sobald ich das eigenschaftenfenster erneut öffne, ist er schonwieder schreibgeschützt.

edit: hat sich dank dir erledigt, hatte berechtifgung mit schreibgeschützt verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

"ich benutze mal den Thread hier um mein Problem mitaufzunehmen."

Ich habe mir auch heute dieses Blasc Programm runtergeladen weil einige mybuffed funktionen das Programm wollten. Runterladen und instalieren klappten und das einrichten war auch nicht so schwer.

Zunächst dachte ich jetzt geht alles automatisch aber leider war es doch nicht so es tat sich gar nichts. Da mir das Blasc Programm nichts nütze habe ich es nach 15 Minuten wieder deinstaliert mit dem "uninstaller".

Dann der schock nach dem deinstalieren war das Programm immer noch da. Dachte erst gut nochmal deinstalieren aber das ging nicht mehr weil er eine Verknüpfung nicht mehr fand.

Danach hab ichs bei der Systemsteuerung bei dem Punkt Software versucht das Programm zu deinstalieren aber da ist es nicht mehr drin. Heißt das ich muss es jetzt nur noch von der Task leite und vom Deskop entfernen und hab meine Ruhe? Oder hat Buffed jetzt meinen PC daten fest im Griff? Irgendwie komm ich mir ganz schön verarscht vor und werde bestimmt nichts mehr von der Seite runterladen bevor das mit diesen Blasc nicht entgülitig weg ist.

MFG 
Redryujin


----------



## LittleFay (29. Mai 2009)

Hast du denn unter C:\ noch ein buffed-Verzeichnis? Wenn ja: Löschen.



> Irgendwie komm ich mir ganz schön verarscht vor und werde bestimmt nichts mehr von der Seite runterladen bevor das mit diesen Blasc nicht entgülitig weg ist.


 Normalerweise ist das nicht so. Halt den Ball flach, die wollen dir sicherlich nichts Böses.



> Zunächst dachte ich jetzt geht alles automatisch aber leider war es doch nicht so es tat sich gar nichts. Da mir das Blasc Programm nichts nütze


 .. nun ja, man sollte sich auch *vor* einer Installation über ein Programm informieren. Es gibt eine FAQ zu Blasc, die könnte man sich z.B. vorher mal durchlesen. Dann erfährt man auch, was man noch so einstellen muss, um es funktionsfähig zu machen.
Bei den meisten Programmen muss man noch Einstellungen vornehmen. Vorauszusetzen, dass alles automatisch abläuft ist etwas.. naiv.

PS: Falls ich dich falsch verstanden habe, tut es mir leid, aber du hast dich ziemlich komisch ausgedrückt. Hättest du dein Problem bzgl. "aber leider war es doch nicht so es tat sich gar nichts" hier genauer beschrieben, hätte man dir sicher helfen können.
Habe gerade deinen Blog gesehen - du ja hast noch viele Probleme, auch bei deinem Profil *g*.
Merke: Zu vielem gibt es FAQ - lesen. Dadurch beantworten sich viele Fragen.
Wenn du dann noch welche hast, stelle sie präzise, damit man dir auch helfen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Helfe dir gerne bzgl. deiner mybuffed-Profil-Einrichtung. Es ist gar nicht so schwer wie du denkst.. Schick mir einfach eine PN mit gezielten Fragen.


----------



## Redryujin (30. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir die FAQ durchgelesen bevor ich es mir runtergeladen haben. Wollte meine charaktere und die Spielzeiten von meinen ganzen Spiele in mein mybuffed Profil eingeben. Da steht ja man braucht das Blasc Programm. Hab es ja alles eingestellt aber dann war schon ende dann wusste ich nicht mehr weiter.

Generell giltet bei mir "Programme mit denen ich nichts anfangen kommen bei mir auf dem Müll" so auch das Blasc Programm. War schon am experementieren an den Programm aber trotz den Einstellungen passierte einfach nichts. Darum habe ich es wieder deinstaliert.

Mittlerweile habe ich alle Dateien also den Buffed Ordner aus C dann die Deskop icons und aus dem Programmmenü alle manuell entfernt. Ich hoffe mal es ist jetzt komplett draußen.

Ja meine Mybuffed Profil geht auch zäh vorran, für mich als Kompletter Neueinsteiger in sowas tu mich schwer. Das ist jetzt mein dritter Versuch da etwas einzustellen. Bei den ersten beiden kam ich gar nicht vorran. Hab mir auch dieses Video angeschaut zu dem mybuffed profil aber war doch nicht informativ. Ja muss mich irgendwie alleine durchkämpfen damit ich es komplett hinkriege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (30. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, einfach fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit mybuffed kenn ich mich inzwischen aus.
Auch falls du es nochmal mit Blasc versuchen willst, können wir gerne zusammen auf Fehlersuche gehen.


----------



## Redryujin (30. Mai 2009)

ich nehme das Angebot an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Immerhin habe ich jede Menge fragen daran.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2009)

Also zu den Spielzeiten:

1. Der Blasc Client muss auf deinem Rechner installiert sein
2. Das Plugin Spielzeiterfassung muss im Blasc Client aktiviert und installiert werden
3. Dein myBuffed-Login muss angegeben werden
4. Du musst die Spiele auswählen, von welchen die Spielzeit erfasst werden sollen (im Blasc Client)
5. Der Blasc Client muss gestartet sein, wenn du ein Spiel spielst, von dem die Zeit erfasst werden soll


----------



## LittleFay (31. Mai 2009)

Ist alles schon längst geklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er ging davon aus, dass Blasc auch alle bisherigen Spielzeiten auf dem PC erkennt, also auch die vor der Blasc-Installation.


----------

